# CI Riviera valance paint colour



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

I need to touch up the paint on the grey bumper/valance on our CI Riviera 141 (02 plate), after having a go at a repair with very helpful advice from members here.

I've been told it's Fiat 611, which seems to be also called Grigio Bristol.

Has anybody got any more info on this please, or successfully used it?
Thanks.


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd be interesed to know too as will have to undertake same repair on same van!

Thanks
Lev


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*bumper*

and me too! pls


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

This hasn't worked very well has it?

Does anybody know where the colour codes are usually situated on a Ducato body,please?

Thanks.....


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*paint*

i think paint codes are only for painted areas of the original Fiat body. the valance and rear bumper are made of hard plastic with no paint..the colour is mixed in the plastic. this also means that the colour fades as the plastic fades!...not very helpfull i know but maybe the best idea is to spray the whole bumper or spray a whole segment of valence to ensure matching! a google search only reveals a generic seller of paints for fiat 611.contact a long established CI dealer who might be able to help with paints etc..best of look andrew


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

When we bought ours the dealer had resprayed the bumper white to match the van. looks really quite snazzy!!!


----------

